# Is diatomaceous earth harmful to fish or inverts?



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have otocinclus, shrimp, and livebearers. 

A little bit escaped my filter today as I was trying it out with a Hot Magnum to clear green water (which it did very nicely ). Now it's a light dusting in some areas of the tank decor.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nope.....it's ok. You shouldn't have any problems!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to disagree, but I lost several Amano shrimp when I had 'technical difficulties' the first time I tried charging a H.O.T. Magnum filter with D.E. Within hours I saw them going thru convulsive fits and then they died  . I had five of them. It's possible it's entirely coincidental, but I'd be very reluctant to allow any of the powder to escape into a system housing inverts again.

I waited more than six months before attempting Amanos again. My second and third batches are now doing fine for me. I'm using the same water source and dosing regimes now as when I lost the first batch. So I still think it was the D.E.

My fish and snails appeared unaffected by the accidental leakage I caused.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, that's alarming. Has anyone else had a similar experience?

I'm keeping a close eye for now... not that I could do much about it at this point....


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> Sorry to disagree, but I lost several Amano shrimp when I had 'technical difficulties' the first time I tried charging a H.O.T. Magnum filter with D.E. Within hours I saw them going thru convulsive fits and then they died  . I had five of them. It's possible it's entirely coincidental, but I'd be very reluctant to allow any of the powder to escape into a system housing inverts again.
> 
> I waited more than six months before attempting Amanos again. My second and third batches are now doing fine for me. I'm using the same water source and dosing regimes now as when I lost the first batch. So I still think it was the D.E.
> 
> My fish and snails appeared unaffected by the accidental leakage I caused.


That would make sense the D.E. power is tiny to us, but to small animals like shrimp it is a sharp, edgy material that will literally cut their insides. I'm not really sure how small an animal has to be to be affected like that. From what I understand D.E. power is used to kill parasites and other small animals in food grain because they injest it and die. I would vaccum out as much as you can and/or remove the smallest of animals in the tank.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Diatomaceous earth is commonly used as a natural pesticide to kill garden slugs and snails. It causes little tiny cuts inside of their bodies.


----------



## XD13 (Nov 17, 2021)

littleguy said:


> I have otocinclus, shrimp, and livebearers.
> 
> A little bit escaped my filter today as I was trying it out with a Hot Magnum to clear green water (which it did very nicely ). Now it's a light dusting in some areas of the tank decor.


Do they have a hard shell exoskeleton? If so i would not use as diatomaceous earth will essentially wear through that and kill whatever is housed inside. It is same for fish lizards, cats, dogs , children as long as they arent eating it out of the bag like its candy or breathing it straight in as it causes micro cuts within the body (humans and animals and children)... I hope you found a good response before now because im just realizing this thread is nearly 20 years old.......


----------



## Betta man (11 mo ago)

houseofcards said:


> That would make sense the D.E. power is tiny to us, but to small animals like shrimp it is a sharp, edgy material that will literally cut their insides. I'm not really sure how small an animal has to be to be affected like that. From what I understand D.E. power is used to kill parasites and other small animals in food grain because they injest it and die. I would vaccum out as much as you can and/or remove the smallest of animals in the tank.





XD13 said:


> Do they have a hard shell exoskeleton? If so i would not use as diatomaceous earth will essentially wear through that and kill whatever is housed inside. It is same for fish lizards, cats, dogs , children as long as they arent eating it out of the bag like its candy or breathing it straight in as it causes micro cuts within the body (humans and animals and children)... I hope you found a good response before now because im just realizing this thread is nearly 20 years old.......





houseofcards said:


> That would make sense the D.E. power is tiny to us, but to small animals like shrimp it is a sharp, edgy material that will literally cut their insides. I'm not really sure how small an animal has to be to be affected like that. From what I understand D.E. power is used to kill parasites and other small animals in food grain because they injest it and die. I would vaccum out as much as you can and/or remove the smallest of animals in the tank.


DE is fossilized exoskeletons of simple fresh water diatoms. While yes they are sharp and abrasive! What makes them a pesticide is it super absorbent! Insects rely o. A wax layer on the body to keep them moist. The DE dehydrates that layer.


----------

